# Champions Lague 24-25 February



## A_Skywalker (Feb 23, 2009)

​
Finaly It's back. Wohoo!


----------



## danyy (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah i hope Roma and Barcelona win   

Anyway i think Inter-Man Utd both teams score
Atletico-Porto both teams score
Lyon-Barcelona both teams score
Arsenal-Roma ROMA DNB or Roma draw or win.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 24, 2009)

I take Manchester to win against Inter. 
@2.90

Inter have been overrated in my eyes, Manchester are in top form, have all the tools to score, to turn matches around. This is top important match and Manchester will try to take lead here. That's what the big teams do.


----------



## danyy (Feb 24, 2009)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> I take Manchester to win against Inter.
> @2.90
> 
> Inter have been overrated in my eyes, Manchester are in top form, have all the tools to score, to turn matches around. This is top important match and Manchester will try to take lead here. That's what the big teams do.


I wouldnt do that but its your decision..
Its a really triple sign match..
U can try something like over2.5 or both to score..  

but good luck


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 25, 2009)

Close call.

Im thinking of taking Real Madrid or Chelsea. Maybe Chelsea is better. Or even a double with both.


----------

